# Upgrading to JBL Monitors- Should I upgrade Audio Interface as well?



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi all! 

For a while I've been mixing on my DT-770 headphones, but I believe it's time to step up my game and finally invest in some studio monitors, as well as some basic room treatment. 
I'm on a budget so I'm not going top tier, but, after some extensive research I've found the JBL LSR305's seem to be the best bang for your buck in my price range. 
Also my new studio space is a 12x10 room so I think the size of the speaker is perfect. Anyone else here use these monitors? I've heard nothing but good things from them. My initial budget was around $500 but after hearing the JBL's, what they can do, and their outrageously good price point, I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on them ... Unless any of you awesome people here can convince me otherwise  

Also, I'm currently using a Scarlett Solo interface, which has been great. 
But considering its outputs are limited to RCA, I'm afraid if I stick with the Solo once I purchase and hook up the new monitors, I may not be getting the highest audio quality possible. Would upgrading to a better interface such as the Scarlett 2i2 be worth it? I'd like to avoid having to upgrade my interface if I can, but if it's truly worth it then I'm more than willing to make that upgrade too. 

Thanks in advance! 

-Nathan


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

The Scarlet interfaces are more than usable if you would like to upgrade take a very close look at the Audient desktop interfaces which have low latency and extremely good pre amps.

EDIT: There is also the UA Apollo Twin which if you have the budget for the interface and additional long-term budget for the amazing plugins as is worth it as well.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you have Thunderbolt on your computer?


----------



## Fab (Feb 27, 2017)

Jbl are indeed great bang for buck. Still use mine. Can't say much about interfaces, though focusrite are generally good, they have decent free plugins every month and preamps also good for the price.

Weird thing randomly remembered.

The Jbl305s I had developed a high buzzing sound in the mid range frequencies,

If that ever happens, check the rim holding the main speaker cone and gently tighten each screw with an allen key (whilst music is playing through them) until the buzzing stops. It's weird but was only needed once. Must be using weak tighteners at the factory.

Apparently it's common with this model, I remember a fair few complaints around the internet about that.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Scarlet interfaces are more than usable if you would like to upgrade take a very close look at the Audient desktop interfaces which have low latency and extremely good pre amps.


I'll have to check the Audient interfaces out! Do they work well with Mac?




Ashermusic said:


> Do you have Thunderbolt on your computer?




Yes, I do! I have 2 thunderbolt inputs, currently using one for my external monitor input. I'm on a MacBook Pro if that means anything.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

Fab said:


> Jbl are indeed great bang for buck. Still use mine. Can't say much about interfaces, though focusrite are generally good, they have decent free plugins every month and preamps also good for the price.


Great to hear!  Are you using the LSR305's or something similar?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> I'll have to check the Audient interfaces out! Do they work well with Mac?
> 
> Yes, I do! I have 2 thunderbolt inputs, currently using one for my external monitor input. I'm on a MacBook Pro if that means anything.



In that case let me heartily recommend the new Apogee Element 24. Terrific converters, very clean mic-pres, good headphone output, low latency, and rock solid.

https://ask.audio/articles/review-apogee-element-24-thunderbolt-audio-interface


----------



## Fab (Feb 27, 2017)

edited my post Nathan.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2017)

Same with mine



Fab said:


> edited my post Nathan.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not sure about the LSR305 but I have two pairs of the LSR308 and they are fantastic. I sometimes think they sound as good or better then other speakers I have that cost 10x as much. Not to name-drop famous people or anything, but when @Nick Batzdorf came by my studio even he was impressed with them.

However, I wouldn't use them without a sub... instead of upgrading your audio interface couldn't you splurge on the LSR310S? There's no bass in the LSR308 and I imagine the LSR305 has even less... your room would be so happy with a sub!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Jay.
Just ordered one.

Got a 2U 12" deep ATA with a TC Fireworx, the Element will sit on top of it.
Sending it with a KSM8 to my son to use with Logic/MacBook Pro.

Always appreciate your advice on anything Mac/Logic..


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Thanks Jay.
> Just ordered one.
> 
> Got a 2U 12" deep ATA with a TC Fireworx, the Element will sit on top of it.
> ...



The Remote is worth buying as well, makes everything easier.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree, I use the 305s everyday and they're really good, but they don't produce the sub bass very well.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 27, 2017)

As someone who does some work for a company that makes interfaces (iConnectivity), and in general as a connoisseur of the finest audio interfaces known to man... I would say you don't need to rush out and get a new audio interface.

Even your inexpensive Focusrite is not dog poop. The differences between the way it and a high-end one sounds are certainly real, but they're pretty subtle in the grand scheme of things - especially the output.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

chillbot said:


> I'm not sure about the LSR305 but I have two pairs of the LSR308 and they are fantastic. I sometimes think they sound as good or better then other speakers I have that cost 10x as much. Not to name-drop famous people or anything, but when @Nick Batzdorf came by my studio even he was impressed with them.
> 
> However, I wouldn't use them without a sub... instead of upgrading your audio interface couldn't you splurge on the LSR310S? There's no bass in the LSR308 and I imagine the LSR305 has even less... your room would be so happy with a sub!



Thanks for the heads up guys. I'll have to be mindful of the bass when I demo them again. But from what I've read, the bass seems to do the job. I'm doing orchestral work which doesn't really require my work to be bass heavy anyway ... Even though I do love a good boomy bass .. I'm trying to create honest, flat, and realistic mixes. Then again, aren't we all? 
Again, I'll have to do some critical listening see how I really feel about them. I'll also be treating my room with bass traps so hopefully that along with proper speaker placement should take care of any problems with the bass. Plus I'll be checking my mixes on headphones, car audio, etc. and that can help with the bass as well. 

Hopefully all of this will be just fine ... and I won't have to worry about the bass?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> As someone who does some work for a company that makes interfaces (iConnectivity), and in general as a connoisseur of the finest audio interfaces known to man... I would say you don't need to rush out and get a new audio interface.
> 
> Even your inexpensive Focusrite is not dog poop. The differences between the way it and a high-end one sounds are certainly real, but they're pretty subtle in the grand scheme of things - especially the output.



Thank you Nick! Glad to hear something good about my Solo. My Scarlett Solo sure has gotten some good use, it's quite a good value for the price.
Would hooking up the JBLS to the Solo via RCA cables (unbalanced) be the best solution, however? Or should I opt for a different interface that has balanced inputs? Again, I'm novice when it comes to balanced/unbalanced so please enlighten me! Thanks again!



Ashermusic said:


> In that case let me heartily recommend the new Apogee Element 24. Terrific converters, very clean mic-pres, good headphone output, low latency, and rock solid.
> 
> https://ask.audio/articles/review-apogee-element-24-thunderbolt-audio-interface



Jay, thanks a bunch for the recommendation. I'm a Logic and Mac user as well.  Just curious, is there anything you'd recommend in the $200 - $300 range in terms of interfaces?


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 27, 2017)

i use scarlet focusrite 2i4 to my JBL 305's. There sometimes noise when you play loud music like EDM while adjusting the volume but other than that, it gets the job done.


----------



## Rohann (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry to say, but would have to warn against 1st-gen Focusrite interfaces in the Scarlett range for VI stuff. The latency is generally quite poor; I've had a 6i6 that was replaced by an 18i8 and the latency didn't really get better. The 2nd gen is considerably better with USB, however, so it might be worth looking for factory refurbished 2nd gen Scarletts or the like if you're aiming for a lower pricerange.

JBL's are great, though I'd recommend 8" if you can spin it. They do go on sale. Avoids the need for a sub at some point. I found Yamaha HS80M's to sound somewhat similar (relatively flat for the pricerange), and HS7's/8's are also a consideration if found on sale. JBL's are hard to beat for the price, though.
Re: Bass. Getting 8" monitors isn't really for doing bassier work, it's more just to hear the lower frequency range more accurately, even with simple string arrangements. If you ever do use deeper frequency pads or the like it might be hard to catch buildups in awkward ranges with just 5" monitors. You could always add a sub, but have to make sure the sub isn't exaggerating the bass. There are lots of monitors secondhand worth trying out, Yamaha HS80's/HS8's are quite commonly sold too, I found a pair of HS80M's lightly used for about $275 USD locally.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 27, 2017)

You do always have the option to monitor the sub bass stuff on your headphones as well, but for sure my next pair of monitors will be something that represent the lower frequencies better. There's a sense of security knowing you can hear everything you need to hear.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 27, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Sorry to say, but would have to warn against 1st-gen Focusrite interfaces in the Scarlett range for VI stuff. The latency is generally quite poor; I've had a 6i6 that was replaced by an 18i8 and the latency didn't really get better. The 2nd gen is considerably better with USB, however, so it might be worth looking for factory refurbished 2nd gen Scarletts or the like if you're aiming for a lower pricerange.
> 
> JBL's are great, though I'd recommend 8" if you can spin it. They do go on sale. Avoids the need for a sub at some point. I found Yamaha HS80M's to sound somewhat similar (relatively flat for the pricerange), and HS7's/8's are also a consideration if found on sale. JBL's are hard to beat for the price, though.
> Re: Bass. Getting 8" monitors isn't really for doing bassier work, it's more just to hear the lower frequency range more accurately, even with simple string arrangements. If you ever do use deeper frequency pads or the like it might be hard to catch buildups in awkward ranges with just 5" monitors. You could always add a sub, but have to make sure the sub isn't exaggerating the bass. There are lots of monitors secondhand worth trying out, Yamaha HS80's/HS8's are quite commonly sold too, I found a pair of HS80M's lightly used for about $275 USD locally.




Very interesting. That's just the thing though- I'd consider the 8's but I'd think (again I may be wrong) the overall sound including the bass coming from the 8's would be overwhelming in my small 12x10 foot studio space. Which is why the I'd go for the 5's. Unless I'm wrong about the overwhelming presence of the 8's in a small room? Again I've never had a setup with either speaker so I can't say I've heard it, I've only read about it. Could the overwhelming sound from the 8's in a small room just be a personal taste thing?




Sonorityscape said:


> You do always have the option to monitor the sub bass stuff on your headphones as well, but for sure my next pair of monitors will be something that represent the lower frequencies better. There's a sense of security knowing you can hear everything you need to hear.



You really think the bass is really that lacking that much on the 5's, huh? Maybe the 8's would be better? Do you do more trailer music? That makes sense as to why you've want monitors with more bass prominence. Whenever I think of more bass and budget monitors, I immediately of the KRK Rokits. Lol.  I actually considered the Rokit 6's until I heard the JBLs.


----------



## Rohann (Feb 27, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Very interesting. That's just the thing though- I'd consider the 8's but I'd think (again I may be wrong) the overall sound including the bass coming from the 8's would be overwhelming in my small 12x10 foot studio space. Which is why the I'd go for the 5's. Unless I'm wrong about the overwhelming presence of the 8's in a small room? Again I've never had a setup with either speaker so I can't say I've heard it, I've only read about it. Could the overwhelming sound from the 8's in a small room just be a personal taste thing?


I'm in a relatively small space as well and bass with 8" monitors really isn't overwhelming, especially if your room is properly treated. With something like KRK Rokits the bass tends to be exaggerated, but the bass on my HS80M's is actually pretty modest. I really don't find them overwhelming and the only way I could personally see this being an issue is with bad reflections. Decent monitors should output relatively evenly even at low volume. Remember, monitor devs are _ideally_ aiming for a flat response.




> You really think the bass is really that lacking that much on the 5's, huh? Maybe the 8's would be better? Do you do more trailer music? That makes sense as to why you've want monitors with more bass prominence. Whenever I think of more bass and budget monitors, I immediately of the KRK Rokits. Lol.  I actually considered the Rokit 6's until I heard the JBLs.


Your question wasn't directed at me, but I don't personally do trailer music and still find 8's incredibly useful. I hate KRK Rokit's as monitors, they were, by far, the least honest I've tried.

My guess is that you're reluctant to spend more, which I can completely empathize with. However, it tends to be worth it to go with the best choice at the onset, even if it means waiting a little more. If you're really curious and your local store lets you, you can always try them out in your studio. Almost everyone I asked when starting recommended 8's, unless you're going to be adding a sub. As was said above, you can get away with checking on your headphones, but I wouldn't trade knowing that I'm hearing everything I should be as I'm playing/mixing/writing. Adding more mix-checking steps isn't worth the extra money for me.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 27, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Very interesting. That's just the thing though- I'd consider the 8's but I'd think (again I may be wrong) the overall sound including the bass coming from the 8's would be overwhelming in my small 12x10 foot studio space. Which is why the I'd go for the 5's. Unless I'm wrong about the overwhelming presence of the 8's in a small room? Again I've never had a setup with either speaker so I can't say I've heard it, I've only read about it. Could the overwhelming sound from the 8's in a small room just be a personal taste thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider myself relatively new to this scene. I bought my studio monitors in Sept./Oct. 2016 and I can say that since then my abilities, knowledge and what I'm doing have done a 360, maybe even a 720 or 1080 (on a side note, I always thought 540s were the coolest). If you're relatively new to music production or VI composition it's hard to know in which direction you'll be moving because you learn so much in such a short period of time. All that you can do is prepare for that which lies in the unknown abyss of your future curiosity.


----------



## Fab (Feb 27, 2017)

chillbot said:


> your room would be so happy with a sub!



But not the neighbors lol.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2017)

[QUOTE="NathanTiemeyer, post: 4060039, member: 13461"

Jay, thanks a bunch for the recommendation. I'm a Logic and Mac user as well.  Just curious, is there anything you'd recommend in the $200 - $300 range in terms of interfaces?[/QUOTE]

No, not specifically.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Feb 28, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> I consider myself relatively new to this scene. I bought my studio monitors in Sept./Oct. 2016 and I can say that since then my abilities, knowledge and what I'm doing have done a 360, maybe even a 720 or 1080 (on a side note, I always thought 540s were the coolest). If you're relatively new to music production or VI composition it's hard to know in which direction you'll be moving because you learn so much in such a short period of time. All that you can do is prepare for that which lies in the unknown abyss of your future curiosity.


Great honest advice here. I'm only about a year and three months into the game, so of course as you'd imagine I'm learning more and more every day as well. 


So I went to Guitar Center today. I did some extensive listening .... Almost 2 hours worth.
Gave both the JBL LSR305's and LSR308's a good listen. Now, I can't decide. 

I did notice the extra, more defined bass in the 8's. But I also got a good listening position for the 5's and they still sounded very respectable.

Can anyone help a brother out?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 28, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> Can anyone help a brother out?


I think almost everyone in this thread has already told you you will be much happier with the 308s but of course if you don't want to spend the money you're not going to spend the money.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2017)

Listen to your uncle Chill on this one.

I'm not Jay, but check out the perfect five-star user reviews on the Audient desktop interface at Sweetwater.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iD14


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Listen to your uncle Chill on this one.
> 
> I'm not Jay, but check out the perfect five-star user reviews on the Audient desktop interface at Sweetwater.
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iD14




And then go check out the thread on Gearslutz with people who are experiencing higher than expected latency with the Audient and lack of reliability. People seem to like the sound, but not the driver so much.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 1, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> As someone who does some work for a company that makes interfaces (iConnectivity), and in general as a connoisseur of the finest audio interfaces known to man... I would say you don't need to rush out and get a new audio interface.
> 
> Even your inexpensive Focusrite is not dog poop. The differences between the way it and a high-end one sounds are certainly real, but they're pretty subtle in the grand scheme of things - especially the output.



Nick, that is very true. You don't absolutely need to change your soundcard.

However, keep in mind that the Scarlet interface does not sound that great. 

Whenever you are ready, try to get something like RME or a competing product. It is really worth it. Getting something like this will put you in a good position for a long time. 

But for now, enjoy your new speakers. Moving from headphones to speaker is a big enough jump and it will be fun to get used to this new dynamic.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

Those seem to be pc system specific issues and Audient are more than happy to respond/help.
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/11936817-post46.html

But if you want the best drivers look at RME. 



Ashermusic said:


> And then go check out the thread on Gearslutz with people who are experiencing higher than expected latency with the Audient and lack of reliability. People seem to like the sound, but not the driver so much.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> But if you want the best drivers look at RME.



Its true, and that is why I stuck with my venerable RME HDSPe-AIO pci-e for so long. But Thunderbolt leveled the playing field and for three months now here, the Apogee driver has been flawless wth equally low latency.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 1, 2017)

I would go with the LSR308 to get down to the bass . its 37hz so its pretty good, which for a smaller room it might be way more than enough. I don't have them but I did have a pair of 5 inch genelecs and missing bass was always an issue so I switched to focal solo6 which are small but pack a lot of bass. its not that the type of music you need has to have bass but it was frustrating to listen in my genelcs to a good mix to later find out in friends studios that the bass was all messed up. too little or too much. 
and the price on those jbl look very good. I think might try them next time my focals break down.. which keeps happening. 
chillbot and nick have been around for a while so if they say they are good... Ill definitely check them out.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

But at double the price of the posters budget.



Ashermusic said:


> But Thunderbolt leveled the playing field and for three months now here, the Apogee driver has been flawless wth equally low latency.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 1, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> But at double the price of the posters budget.




Yep. Sometimes however, you get what you pay for. It always surprises me that people will sometimes prioritize getting more sample libraries over their audio interface and speakers


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2017)

You know me, I usually tell everyone to get a Apollo and Barefoots 



Ashermusic said:


> Yep. Sometimes however, you get what you pay for. It always surprises me that people will sometimes prioritize getting more sample libraries over their audio interface and speakers


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jun 1, 2017)

So, I've been using the JBL LSR-308's and the Audient iD14 for a few months now.

I absolutely LOVE both of them.

The JBL's provide great quality for the price and the bass is present and well pronounced. 
I am really glad I took the plunge and went for the 308's vs the 305's. Thank you Chillbot. 
The Audient is a game changer for me and provides excellent sound quality. Thank you Synthpunk! Also, being able to switch between Headphones and Monitors with a single button is very convenient and a real time-saver. 

Thank you everyone for your recommendations, insight, and assistance.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 1, 2017)

NathanTiemeyer said:


> So, I've been using the JBL LSR-308's and the Audient iD14 for a few months now.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE both of them.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it! They're great intro monitors, and the 308's more or less nullify the need for a sub for modest uses. Likely would have gone this route had I not found HS80M's for relatively cheap (though I doubt the 308's have that damn hiss like these do).



Ashermusic said:


> Yep. Sometimes however, you get what you pay for. It always surprises me that people will sometimes prioritize getting more sample libraries over their audio interface and speakers


I'd love to hear a more experienced composer's input on this. Do you mean having a half-decent/interface monitors at all, or prioritize getting higher end stuff (i.e. Genelec + Apogee/RME)?


----------

